# Five steps to romantic love workbook?



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone done this with their WS after infidelity? We've had two trial separations, the last one really took a toll on us. I feel more removed from him than ever. He's like a stranger to me, so bizarre. I've been with him over twenty years! I had been trying to find a workbook we could do together, something to help us reconnect. It's apparent our old marriage is totally dead, which it should be. He kept secrets from me for half those twenty years. 
Anyone have any workbooks they can suggest or have tried this one? I also saw one called Couple's Survival Guide. I'm looking for something we could do together at night. Thanks!


----------

